# some new fake cohiba label pix



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

these are not from my recent box, but from a fugazi i purchased locally last month. there are several differences in the gold leaf, elevation of imprint(fake has none) rows of squares, and even a misprint in black.

hope this is a usefull resource for you guys!


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up and the pics.
:w


----------



## cigarguy (Oct 21, 2003)

So are they both fake or just the one... cause one is worse than the other.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

the bottom is real. the top is real fake


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

bigger pic


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Now the top is real and the bottom is fake? Quit confusing us


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Yes, the top one is real in the second pic


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

poker is correct as usual. :u


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

So this  ISN'T the sarcasm face?


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

You can tell the real from the fake in 4 ways. The raised lettering on the real band, the 3 white squares above the Cohiba name on the real band, the misprint on the black on the fake and of course the torn band on the real band. They use some kickass glue on those bands! I gave up trying to pull mine apart! :r


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Real? Fake? Real? Fake? Real? Fake? A fellow could become obsessed. :w


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Bah, in that instance if I can touch them, they're real!


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

TomN said:


> *Bah, in that instance if I can touch them, they're real!  *


In that particular case, I don't care if they're real.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Tomn, 
check out cigar affic's website and there posting of the real deal and they swear by two sqaures?

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/Counterfeit/count_copage1.html


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

If you compare the band on the CA article to the one in these pictures you'll see a lot of differences, which leads me to believe that the band on CA's website is an old version. I'm sure the more experienced guys here can give more info.


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

TomN said:


> *If you compare the band on the CA article to the one in these pictures you'll see a lot of differences, which leads me to believe that the band on CA's website is an old version. I'm sure the more experienced guys here can give more info. *


Correct, the info at CA is in regard to the band used for the past few years. This is a new version of the Cohiba band.


----------



## Budman (Aug 16, 2003)

I just received a shipment of Siglo VI's and the bands match the top picture to the "T". I hope this verifies that I got real Cubans. I have smoke only one so far and it was a great enjoyable smoke.

Bob


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

All my Cohibas match the top band in the second picture.
All my new ones anyway, my old ones do not have the gold.
.
Does anyone know exactly when the gold came in. 
Was it 2001?


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

> Does anyone know exactly when the gold came in.


i am pretty sure the gold is brand new. i don't even thing the first VI i had was in gold.
jimmy


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Brand new (gold version) released in mid 2003


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I checked out the Cigar Aficionado web site. Nothing about fake vs. authentic silicone implants. What gives!!??


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

Tomn, 
I stand corrected. upon recently picking up a box of siglo VI's they had the new stamped bands has you stated as well as a new hologram on box itself. supposedly habannos is only attacheing the hologram themselves and not at the factory to curb cigar supplies leaving the factory and assisting conterfieters. So the hologram is supposedly the new standard now but how long will that last.


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

I was just gifted a siglo VI (from a buddy on another board) and it has the gold embossed cohiba on it. The other sticks I have (ie. Cohiba EL Pyrimade 2001) dont have the same type band. From what I am understanding this is normal??


Do only the siglo VI come with this band, or should I be looking for (when I do acctually get bands, which I don't usually now) these new gold embossed band w/every cohiba?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Phil, thats normal, but eventually all Cohibas will have the new gold band.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

poker, jsut was at a local "guy" and he had those new cohiba EL's from 2003(forgot the vitola) with the fake gold bands, EL bands with no dates as well.


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

DaveC said:


> *poker, jsut was at a local "guy" and he had those new cohiba EL's from 2003(forgot the vitola) with the fake gold bands, EL bands with no dates as well. *


Thanks for the reply poker! I'll know what to look for.

Hey, DaveC- Dates on the EL bands?? Do you mean like the year?


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

yup, they just say edicion limitada and are flatttt


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

Whew, you had me worried.

I have smoked one of the Cohiba EL's that I have, and it tasted proper (draw was tight, but not too bad).

I thought maybe I was missing an exact date or something along those lines. I have recieved 3 fakes so far, I havent had trouble spotting them (with the exception of one, which I smoked thinking that it was real, but knew otherwise once I smoked it, YUCK!!!) I just wanted to make sure that I didnt have reason to believe that these EL's were fake. 


A question for all the "experienced guys". I am pretty good at spotting a fake, but, you can't always just spot them. I usually can tell if : 1. I smoke it and it "just ain't right"
2. The bands/boxing/cap of the cigar


Are these good methods to pick out fakes? Is there something I am missing??

Thanks


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Ummm... the box, band, cap, taste of the cigar... what else is there to consider?  Looks like you're a fast learner


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

LMAO, Ya, I guess your right. I just wanted to know if there was a trick that you FOG's used.


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Phil said:


> [B
> ...A question for all the "experienced guys". I am pretty good at spotting a fake, but, you can't always just spot them. I usually can tell if : 1. I smoke it and it "just ain't right"
> 2. The bands/boxing/cap of the cigar
> 
> ...


All good points in determining a fake ISOM, but a word of caution on taste. Some ISOM's may not taste right if they are a bit young, and not aged enough. I've had Monte EL's that tasted much differently after several months of aging. ISOM's, in general, do age well.

Also, I've had some ISOM's that I really didn't like at all, irregardless of age..
:w


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

Jose Piedra Conservas - YUCK!!!!! I hated this smoke!!


I also had some R&J robustos EL 2001 that were downright dissapointing.


Phil


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

*Cohiba bands*

Speaking of gold Cohiba bands, have you guys seen this auction?:

http://www.clubstogie.com/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=7

The Pyramide Reserva, Siglo I and Siglo VI both have the new gold lettering, but the Piramide has 4 rows of dots while the Siglos have the normal 3 rows. Is this unusual? Maybe something special they did for the "Reserva"? I hope so, cause I was looking forward to bidding on these so I could finally taste my first Cohiba.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

If they are from cigartexan, you have no worries.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

All legit. The cigars are from different vintages.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

relaxnsmoke said:


> *Real? Fake? Real? Fake? Real? Fake? A fellow could become obsessed. :w *


Fake tits for sure, but that kid doesn't care. His eyes seem to be glued to the clev...

No need to worry about my Cohiba's, I get them all from a guy in Miami, who has a brother who's girlfriend's mom gets them straight from the factory she works at


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

I buy mine from a friend that gets them from the girl at the beach in Cabo. Some of the bands are spelled Kohiba, but I'm sure they're real. :r


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

There are two Cohiba bands on the market right now...at least that i am aware of. There is the normal one referenced in the above CA link, and there is the band in the pictures earlier in the thread. Primary differences are the gold impressed printing. these new bands are found on the new 2003 Edicion Limitada's, the Cohiba Siglo VI's, and the Reserva Seleccion as far as I am aware.


----------

